# If I was going to purchase an X-Trail, what are the major problems/concerns?



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been looking at a 2005 Nissan X-Trail SE. The X-Trial has 90,000 km, and she is mint shape. I test drove her, and put about 50 km city/highway driving. Honestly, the X-Trail is a great fit. She has a stiff ride, and handles awesome. 

I currently drive a 2002 Mazda Protege ES-GT 5spd. When I test drove the X-Trail, I was catching myself wanting to down-shift even though the X-Trail is automatic. It seemed that there was very little difference between both vehicles, as far as handling and comfort. Needless to say, I am sold on the X-Trail. As much as I love my Protege, I would take an X-Trail as soon as I could.

Now, just like the title states, are there are any major problems/concerns with the X-Trail? I have read many bad reviews about the diesel engines in these, and luckily they aren't available in Canada. On the other hand, I have read many great reviews and even a few that complained about vibrations/rattles in the cab while idling. I read these at "car survey dot org". To be honest, I didn't hear or feel any vibrations or rattles and the X-trail has 90,000 km (b/w 50,000 & 60,000 miles). I even had this X-Trail doing 120 km/h and all was well. 

Any comments (good or bad) will be appreciated.


----------



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

Some common issues with the 2005 X-trails are:
- rust on the driver side rear fender (see thread on forum)
- rough idle/stall on warm start (i.e., vehicle at normal operating temperature, park, and start motor again after 10 to 20 minutes)
- starter not engaging properly resulting in starter grinding but not turning engine over - intermittent issue (see thread on forum)


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

Just curious, but how much $$$ are they asking for the x-trail? My lease is almost up, and I'm wondering if a $16k buy out is worth it for an '05 with 90,000 km on it.

I've had three problems with my x-trail. 
- rust on the driver side rear fender. (warranty repair)
- window regulator died on rear driver side window. (warranty repair)
- broken driver side power door lock switch. (warranty repair)

I've also heard some people mention a problem with the intake butterfly valve where a screw comes loose and is sucked into the engine, but I'm not sure if this has happened with the canadian model. 

My own impressions have been very good. It seems to be a well built and very useful vehicle and it's not too bad on gas either. In the summer I average about 525 km to a tank of gas (55L). In the winter this drops dramatically with the cold weather, the winter tires (more road friction), and running in 4WD most of the time. I average about 420km per tank of gas in the winter.

Two items that are somewhat lacking in the x-trail are the heating and air conditioning. I find both the heater and air conditioner weak. On the very very cold winter mornings my heater will NOT keep the frost off my windshield when driving. And on the hot humid days the air conditioner is also weak.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

Another item to consider. The x-trail only has 2 model years in the canadian market, which means that aftermarket parts almost do not exist. If you buy an x-trail with 90,000km on it you will eventually be replacing parts (as with any vehicle) so most of the parts will be straight from nissan and they are not cheap. I bought brake pads and rotors last month and they are $120 per end for the pads, and rotors are $105 each. Expensive.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

newxtrailforme said:


> Just curious, but how much $$$ are they asking for the x-trail? My lease is almost up, and I'm wondering if a $K buy out is worth it for an '05 with 90,000 km on it.


As Canadian Bear has not replied yet with the price, thought I'd give some info..

There are two 05 X-Ts for sale in my area and both are selling at the $25K mark, which makes the $16K buy out appear "reasonable".

The 2 here have a range of 50 to 70K on them....

Like yourself, I've had minimal problem with the X-T - all issues under warranty.

Mine is a "keeper" .....unless something drastic happens.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm in t his love hate relationship with my x-trail...

Pros:
Roomy interior (all my friends say its very airy, very comfrotable)
Excellent highway cruiser, almost buttery smooth
Better than average 4wd system
Big sunroof
A lot of fancy stuff comes standard (cd changer, heat seats,fog lights,leather wrapped stuff)

Con:
Rough idle
SUNROOF RATTLE - THIS IS ONE BIG, BUGS THE HELL OUTTA ME
Lack of Traction control unless u get the LE which was 5000 more at my time
Useless handrest
EATS UP GAS !!!!!!!!! 10.8 is a FRIGGING LIE !!!!!!! i can only go till 400km MAX before light comes on, in FWD mode with 90% city driving.


----------

